

Declines in Online Ad Revenues Partly Due to Ignoring Mobile Visitors - ig0rskee
http://blog.mobify.me/2009/07/28/declines-in-online-ad-revenues-partly-due-to-ignoring-mobile-visitors/

======
jacquesm
Mobile internet use is a _very_ small fraction of the total, the medium is
barely suited for the delivery of content, the delivery of ads really gets in
the way of the content.

Sure, in the long term there will be more money made here but for now the main
avenue to mobile revenue seems to be to simply charge for the service using
for-pay text messages or deals with the carriers.

------
gustaf
I'd emphasize "partly" in this headline. mobile ad revenue is still far from
web and it has been declining for everything but the iphone afaik

